# citersonship



## Oliver295 (Oct 12, 2008)

what sort of chance would i have of geting citersonchip in canida as a bricklayer


----------



## g.strange42 (Dec 22, 2008)

Oliver295 said:


> what sort of chance would i have of geting citersonchip in canida as a bricklayer


I'm not sure, I think if you were offered work over their then you would be okay. but you would need that offer and to go over on a work visa first. I'm hopefully going to be doing the educational route.

Gabriel Strange


----------

